# department list, please?



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

foget about the Civil Circus and non-C.S.(C) department lists... I need the one that has the "fake" departments listed!!!!!

all this talk about "real" departments..... I gotta keep my eyes open! I don't want to slow down or hold off on knockin' someone's teeth out when I really could've the next time I go through a town with a fake department. The fake ones... are they the ones with the Binaca in the big O.C. pouch???

A lot of people are pointing out who works for the "real" departments. Could the fake ones please stand up? ...or just raise your hand? Something???

SHIT! all the fun I could've had not having to worry about the cops because they were fake!!! 

I feel cheated.


----------

